# Wickedly smart kitten....or extremely naught boy



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

Tony has an _*obsession*_ with qtips! In his quest to get the qtip jar, he's figured out how to get into the cabinets under the sink, and now he figured out how to open drawers....

I dont understand this qtip obsession... nor how he's so stinkin' naughty...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Winston does too! Of all things, Q-tips!


----------

